# блин



## usa_scott

Привет!

I understand that a блин or blin is a pancake. But this word seems to have another common connotation, perhaps one that is covertly sexual? Looking for clarification.

Спасибо!


----------



## Blacklack

usa_scott said:


> I understand that a блин or blin is a pancake. But this word seems to have another common connotation, perhaps one that is covertly sexual? Looking for clarification.


Look for topic *"All Slavic languages: Noa words"*. Note that in the initial post Lingvisten misspelled the word he had traced _блин_ to. It has a _ь_ at the end.


----------



## Sandra723

actually in British I would give you an absolute equivalent _'blimey_'. It has nothing to do with sex, just an utterance of slight nuisance.


----------



## Crescent

Sandra723 said:


> actually in British I would give you an absolute equivalent _'blimey_'. It has nothing to do with sex, just an utterance of slight nuisance.


 
Hhm, yes, I agree with Sandra on this one! It's always difficult to find matching slang words in two languages which have nothing in common, because sometimes, like in this case for instance, there is a play on words involved..
For example, did you know that блин = pancake?  

But we certainly don't go around in England saying: _oh, pancake! where did I put my car keys?_
_''Blimey''_ does seem like a good translation to me! Although I wonder if ''damn'' would be too strong..


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sandra723 said:


> actually in British I would give you an absolute equivalent _'blimey_'. It has nothing to do with sex, just an utterance of slight nuisance.


 
As well as damn, bugger, blast it etc etc... just an interjection of irritation... I wonder why this particular word has assumed this role though...


----------



## Maroseika

Setwale_Charm said:


> As well as damn, bugger, blast it etc etc... just an interjection of irritation... I wonder why this particular word has assumed this role though...


Blind me! (Лопни моя печенка!)


----------



## Sandra723

Crescent said:


> Hhm, yes, I agree with Sandra on this one! It's always difficult to find matching slang words in two languages which have nothing in common, because sometimes, like in this case for instance, there is a play on words involved..
> For example, did you know that блин = pancake?
> 
> But we certainly don't go around in England saying: _oh, pancake! where did I put my car keys?_
> _''Blimey''_ does seem like a good translation to me! Although I wonder if ''damn'' would be too strong..


yes, '_damn'_ will definitely be stronger! believe me!


----------



## Sandra723

Setwale_Charm said:


> As well as damn, bugger, blast it etc etc... just an interjection of irritation... I wonder why this particular word has assumed this role though...


historically evolved... ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## lob

Sandra723 said:


> historically evolved... ))))))))))))))))))


Hello guys!  Interesting discussion. 
Well, actually the author of this topic is right in a sense, the word блин! does have sexual subcontext.
Блин! is an euphemism. It is often pronounced as бллллллллин! and is derived from a Russian word which
I won't write here because if I do, my post will be deleted.  But basically this word sounds like
блин!, means "whore" and is very offensive in Russian. It is what we call мат in Russian, anybody
studying Russian knows what it is. This word is often described as "Russian article" by foreigners. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

lob said:


> Hello guys!  Interesting discussion.
> Well, actually the author of this topic is right in a sense, the word блин! does have sexual subcontext.
> Блин! is an euphemism. It is often pronounced as бллллллллин! and is derived from a Russian word which
> I won't write here because if I do, my post will be deleted.  But basically this word sounds like
> блин!, means "whore" and is very offensive in Russian. It is what we call мат in Russian, anybody
> studying Russian knows what it is. This word is often described as "Russian article" by foreigners.
> Hope it helps.



I haven't read the rules, but I'm sure you're allowed to.

I think he's referring to the word блядь.


----------



## lob

Your supposition is quite correct, sir.


----------



## Woland

I noticed some people use it when they make a confusion/mistake ''blin''. Others when they want to swear. Anyway,it is somehow similar to бля ,the contracted form of блядь


----------



## palomnik

I think that words starting in бль tend to be a bit suspect in Russian, along with words starting with ё.

As far as блин is concerned, I was under the impression that is was a fairly heavyweight word - not necessarily nasty, but not a word you'd use in front of your mother - and that as an expletive it carried about as much weight as "sh*t" in English. I see that I was wrong in that.


----------



## lob

palomnik said:


> I think that words starting in бль tend to be a bit suspect in Russian, along with words starting with ё.
> 
> As far as блин is concerned, I was under the impression that is was a fairly heavyweight word - not necessarily nasty, but not a word you'd use in front of your mother - and that as an expletive it carried about as much weight as "sh*t" in English. I see that I was wrong in that.



 What you say about бль and ё in Russian makes perfect sense.
For example, the words ё-моё, ёлки-палки, ёлочки зелёные, ёлочки точёные, бляха-муха are
instantly recognizable euphemisms in Russian, and although quite innocent per se they are
offensive in a certain context.


----------



## Sandra723

lob said:


> Hello guys!  Interesting discussion.
> Well, actually the author of this topic is right in a sense, the word блин! does have sexual subcontext.
> Блин! is an euphemism. It is often pronounced as бллллллллин! and is derived from a Russian word which
> I won't write here because if I do, my post will be deleted.  But basically this word sounds like
> блин!, means "whore" and is very offensive in Russian. It is what we call мат in Russian, anybody
> studying Russian knows what it is. This word is often described as "Russian article" by foreigners.
> Hope it helps.



you are a little mistaken - it is _*not* blin_ that sounds lie a whore in Russian, it is _blya _- that could be taken for that one


----------



## lob

Sandra723 said:


> you are a little mistaken - it is _*not* blin_ that sounds lie a whore in Russian, it is _blya _- that could be taken for that one



I am not, because that's exactly what I meant:
"But basically this word sounds LIKE блин!, means "whore" and is very offensive in Russian."


----------



## papillon

This is a deja-vu thread, we seem to be repeating this this thread:
Noa words


----------



## usa_scott

Well, I certainly got a lot more info than I was hoping for - one of the reasons I love WR. Thanks to all for your input! By the by, the reference to Lingvisten's post was quite helpful!

I know that блин is used as a very mild explitive, as one would use "shucks" or "drat" or "phooey" in English, yes? For a reference, the singer Юта uttered "Blin!" at the end of her 2003 song entitled "Безответная" as a seemingly  very mild and lighthearted expression of perturbation. 

Two remaining questions:

1.) Used in this way (as Uta used it), is it considered vulgar or profane?

2.) Used in this way (as Uta used it), is the underlying connotation the same as when it is used as a substitute for blya/whore?

Thanks again to all for making this such a lively and interesting thread!

Scott


----------



## usa_scott

*BUMP*

I had two questions remaining (my last post, this thread), if anyone can assist.

Thanks all!!

Scott


----------



## Michael_Boy

usa_scott said:


> Well, I certainly got a lot more info than I was hoping for - one of the reasons I love WR. Thanks to all for your input! By the by, the reference to Lingvisten's post was quite helpful!
> 
> I know that блин is used as a very mild explitive, as one would use "shucks" or "drat" or "phooey" in English, yes? For a reference, the singer Юта uttered "Blin!" at the end of her 2003 song entitled "Безответная" as a seemingly  very mild and lighthearted expression of perturbation.
> 
> Two remaining questions:
> 
> 1.) Used in this way (as Uta used it), is it considered vulgar or profane?
> 
> 2.) Used in this way (as Uta used it), is the underlying connotation the same as when it is used as a substitute for blya/whore?
> 
> Thanks again to all for making this such a lively and interesting thread!
> 
> Scott


I don't know why you all argue about this so much.This word has 2 meaning.The first one is A PANCAKE and the second one is a DAMN but not so strong.No it's not vulgar at all.Russians use it in schools at home and everywhere you go you can hear it ALL THE TIME.Here is an example
Blin ya poteryal klychi 
in english
Shit/damn (sorry ) i lost my keys


----------



## papillon

Michael_Boy said:


> ...No it's not vulgar at all.


I'll agree that it's not a very strong expletive, but I do consider it somewhat vulgar. But you may have a point, blin may have lost some of its potency over the years.


Michael_Boy said:


> Russians use it in schools at home and everywhere you go you can hear it ALL THE TIME.


Not in my home. The point is: I do use it, of course, but I tend to avoid using it in front of my parents. They try to do the same with me. My summary would be: a mild, _somewhat_ vulgar expression, that is probably losing its strength as more and more people use it in a casual way.


----------



## Michael_Boy

papillon said:


> I'll agree that it's not not a very strong, expletive, but I do consider it somewhat vulgar. But you may have a point, blin may have lost some of its potency over the years.
> 
> * Not in my home*. The point is: I do use it, of course, but I tend to avoid using it in front of my parents. They try to do the same with me. My summary would be: a mild, _somewhat_ vulgar expression, that is probably losing its strength as more and more people use it in a casual way.


I use it when i speak with my dads because he doesn't speak russian )But you are right my mom doesn't like it neither but it's better than if I was using the word BLYAT'.I just have no idea which word can substitute BLin and save the same meaning...


----------



## papillon

Michael_Boy said:


> ...I just have no idea which word can substitute BLin and save the same meaning...


I tend to use чёрт in this case. Or even чёрт побери or ёлки-палки. But I guess I'm getting off-topic - the question was specifically about _blin, _and not all the possible curses in the Russian language. If there is interest, we can always open a new thread.


----------



## usa_scott

papillon said:


> I'll agree that it's not not a very strong, expletive, but I do consider it somewhat vulgar. But you may have a point, blin may have lost some of its potency over the years.
> 
> Not in my home. The point is: I do use it, of course, but I tend to avoid using it in front of my parents. They try to do the same with me. My summary would be: a mild, _somewhat_ vulgar expression, that is probably losing its strength as more and more people use it in a casual way.



Thanks one and all for your input and for all clarifications!

This seems to sum it up nicely: "a mild, _somewhat_ vulgar expression, that is probably losing its strength as more and more people use it in a casual way". This is just the sort of idea I've had about блин and its alternative usages, particularly as an interjection. 

As has been mentioned, it seems to be on about the same "level" as _damn_, and as with _ass_, _shit_, et al, the word блин is gradually falling into more casual use and no longer garners the universal censorship it had in times past. And it has apparently derived its common usage in much the same way as _gosh dangit_, _jeepers_, _sheesh_, _fudge_, etc., all of which are quasi-homophonic derivations of their respective less-acceptable couterparts.

Thanks again, one and all!!

Scott

P.S. By the by, "it's _not not_ a very strong, expletive" would mean that it _is_ a very strong expletive!

;-)


----------



## Hakkar

блин люди,  посоветуйте хороший фильм на анг, а то надоело смотреть ..

Hello everyone fellow russians

What feelings does блин deliver in unformal language? How can it be translated in english? As far as I know the russian national pancake was also named after this word.

*<...>*


----------



## Ptak

*Блин* is an euphemism for a 'mat' word; блин means something like "damn!"; even children can use it.

*<...>*


----------



## Slav

Блин, apart from its primary meaning that you mentioned above is a prolate filler word, one of those that we call "слова-паразиты". Some people suppose блин is a rude word (when used as a filler, of course), because it resembles the unquotable word you've probably heard of, and in many cases substitutes it, others like me and Ptak think this word is acceptable in formal speach, although I wouldn't suggest using it. Блин is an exclamation and can express a wide variety of feelings, e.g. joy, wonder, disappointment, bitterness, indignation. Example:
"Блин, не могу найти эту книгу!" ("Damn! I can't find this book!").


----------



## Awwal12

Setwale_Charm said:


> As well as damn, bugger, blast it etc etc... just an interjection of irritation...


 Yes, but not only that. Very often it is just a meaningless interjection in the informal language.


----------



## Solovey

hey mate, блин is so 2008  

I noticed last year a lot of Russian teenagers would use this word in every second sentance, but seems to be less popular in 2009. Just like 'супер' was THE word for 2008.

In Australia we would probably translate блин as 'bloody', as in "bloody hell, I can't believe she fell for that!".

To be honest I had a bit of a giggle when you suggested "as one would use "shucks" or "drat" or "phooey" in English"

I've been alive for 37 years and not once have I heard "shucks", "drat" or "phooey" uttered in normal speech .. maybe in a Yosemite Sam cartoon from the 1980's ... ))  I mean no personal offense, but it would be bad if the Russians rocked up in LA and started saying these words 

warmest regards,

solo


----------



## Zagga Dotchni

In Russia they say 'блин' instead of 'бл*т' as an exclamation; i.e. when someone wants to to swear but they can't.

In (British) English, the equivalent is 'sugar' instead of 'sh*t', but it's not said nearly as often as 'блин' is in Russia. In my opinion this is the best translation because the first sound is the same (блл..!! / shh..!!)

More often we say 'damn' (but then again, in Russian this would probably be better translated as 'чёрт'.)


----------



## Anatoli

Zagga Dotchni said:


> In Russia they say 'блин' instead of 'блядь'   as an exclamation; i.e. when someone wants to to swear but they can't.
> 
> In (British) English, the equivalent is 'sugar' instead of 'sh*t', but it's not said nearly as often as 'блин' is in Russia. In my opinion this is the best translation because the first sound is the same (блл..!! / shh..!!)
> ...


Corrected the spelling.

The word 'блин' has lost it's original flavour (as a swearword) and is used quite often without the fear of being accused of "swearing". Of course, it's better to avoid it in a formal setting or if you want to be polite, like you wouldn't say "damn" too often when you talk to your boss or your doctor.


----------

